# externe USB Festplatte mounten [solved]

## raven88

Hallo,

ich versuche grade eine externe Festplatte zu mounten und wie aus dem Titel zu entnehmen ist, will mir das nicht gelingen.  :Smile: 

Ich weiß nicht welches Gerät ich mounten soll. Es gibt kein sda1 o.ä. und auch kein lsusb.

Mein Mainboard hat USB1.0 Stecker mit einem SiS-Chipsatz als Host (laut lspci).

Folgende Kerneleinstellungen habe ich getroffen:

```

Device Drivers -> Plug and Play Support -> Plug and Play Support

                  SCSI device Support   -> SCSI Disk Support

                  USB-Support           -> Support for Host-side USB

                                           USB device filesystem

                                           (alle USB Host Controller Drivers)

                                           USB Mass Storage Support

File Systems   -> DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems->VFAT

                                          NTFS File System Support

                                          NTFS write Support

```

mfg ravenLast edited by raven88 on Sun Jan 28, 2007 3:13 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## C2DFreak

emerge hotplug schon gemacht?

----------

## raven88

jetzt ja

 :Embarassed:  ich weiß nur nicht was ich damit machen soll

ich habs so ausgeführt hotplug /etc/hotplug.d/default/default.hotplug usb

wie weiter?

----------

## borsdel

moin,

also nochmal langsam:

es gibt kein lsusb? der befehl ist nicht verfügbar?

wenn da, aber es wird nichts angezeigt: bzgl usb irgendwas im kernel verrafft, aber wenn zb ne maus über usb funzt, sollte auch die platte via lsusb angezeigt werden.

ansonsten: was für eine festplatte ist des? ich hatte desöfteren mit 2.5" platten an front-side usb-anschlüssen oder aber auch mit längeren/zu langen anschlusskabeln stress.

mfg borsdel

----------

## neolithos

"lsusb" ist in einem ebuild das ungefähr usbutils heißt.

braucht man hotplug eigentlich noch, ich hab es entfernt und alles geht mit dem neuen udev wunderbar. Bis auf die Fehlermeldungen im Startvorgang.

----------

## SinoTech

@raven88

Was sagt denn "dmesg" nachdem du die Platte eingestöppselt hast?

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## firefly

und die ausgabe von lsmod nach dem einstecken wäre auch nicht schlecht.

----------

## raven88

 :Embarassed:  Manchmal reicht es ja auch schon den Stecker zu wechseln, weil er vielleicht kaputt sein könnte...   :Embarassed: 

Ich habe lsusb für ein Device gehalten. (So klang es in einem anderen Thread)

Vielen Dank euch allen für eure Mühe.

mfg raven

----------

## raven88

Der Steckplatz ist doch nicht kaputt.

Ich kann meine USB-Geräte erst verwenden, wenn ich ihren Steckplatz gewechselt habe.

Das gilt sowohl für meine Festplatte als auch für die Maus.

Hat jemand schon mal ähnliche Probleme gehabt?

----------

## raven88

Das ist die Ausgabe von lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_opl3_synth          8708  0 

snd_seq_instr           5120  1 snd_opl3_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       4864  1 snd_opl3_synth

snd_ainstr_fm           1984  1 snd_opl3_synth

snd_seq                37008  3 snd_opl3_synth,snd_seq_instr,snd_seq_midi_emul

snd_pcm_oss            21600  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12416  1 snd_pcm_oss

fglrx                 396908  8 

snd_cmipci             24768  3 

snd_pcm                54728  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_cmipci

snd_page_alloc          6856  1 snd_pcm

snd_opl3_lib            7232  2 snd_opl3_synth,snd_cmipci

snd_timer              15428  4 snd_seq,snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib

snd_hwdep               6084  1 snd_opl3_lib

snd_mpu401_uart         5504  1 snd_cmipci

snd_rawmidi            16544  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          5836  4 snd_opl3_synth,snd_seq,snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

snd                    36388  15 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_cmipci,snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib,snd_timer,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

soundcore               6240  1 snd

sis_agp                 5700  1 

agpgart                22512  2 fglrx,sis_agp

```

relevante informationen von dmesg vor dem einstöpseln

```

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

```

...

```

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

```

...

```

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 12, io mem 0xcfffe000

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.3[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: irq 11, io mem 0xcffff000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-3: device not accepting address 2, error -110

usb 1-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-3: device not accepting address 3, error -110

usb 1-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-3: device not accepting address 4, error -110

usb 1-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-3: device not accepting address 5, error -110

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: device not accepting address 2, error -110

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-1: device not accepting address 3, error -110

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-1: device not accepting address 4, error -110

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-1: device not accepting address 5, error -110

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

```

das ist die Ausgabe von dmesg nach dem einstöpseln der Platte

```

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: wakeup

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: PS/2+USB Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PS/2+USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.3-1

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 7

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Maxtor    Model: 3200              Rev: 0344

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 04

SCSI device sda: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 17 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 17 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

----------

## firefly

sicher, das du den ohci treiber brauchst und nicht den uhci?

was gibt lspci aus?

----------

## raven88

Ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher.

lspci -v

```

00:02.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems K7S5A motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 12

        Memory at cfffe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:02.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems K7S5A motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        Memory at cffff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

```

Interessant vielleicht auch noch lsusb

Vor umstöpseln der Maus:

```

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

danach

```

Bus 002 Device 010: ID 1267:0212 Logic3 / SpectraVideo plc 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 

```

umstöpseln der USB-Platte

```

Bus 002 Device 011: ID 0d49:3200 Maxtor

Bus 002 Device 010: ID 1267:0212 Logic3 / SpectraVideo plc 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 

```

Bei der Externen reicht es auch nicht einfach den Stecker rein und raus zu ziehen, nein, ich muss ihn wechseln.

Im USB-FAQ stand was von coldplug. Das geht bei mir aber nicht wegen udev.

----------

## 3PO

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit einen ASUS Board.

Nach seeeehr viel googlen bin dann dahinter gekommen dass nicht zwangläufig jeder USB-Host mit jedem USB-Device zusammen arbeitet.

--> Alles funktionierte, Sticks, WLAN-Adapter usw, nur eben USB-HDDs nicht.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Idea:  Abhilfe:

 :Arrow:  In den nächsten PC-Shop gehen (oder bei ebay) und für ca. 2 Euro eine USB 2.0 PCI Controller Karte besorgen und einbauen.

Das hat bei mir geholfen, seither habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit USB-HDDs   :Wink: 

----------

## raven88

Wollte ich den nächsten Wochen auch machen. (USB1.1 is einfach zu lahm)

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es mit dem Board zusammenhängt.

Die Gerät gehen ja, nur muss ich eben die Stecker wechseln.

Habe ich irgendeine Kerneleinstellung vergessen, die die USB-Geräte schon beim starten erkennt?

----------

## 3PO

 *raven88 wrote:*   

> Habe ich irgendeine Kerneleinstellung vergessen, die die USB-Geräte schon beim starten erkennt?

 

Teste doch mal ivman

----------

## firefly

Es kann schon mit dem board zusammenhängen. z.B wenn der USB-Hostcontroller beim initialisieren nicht angibt, ob schon geräte angeschlossen sind oder nicht (möglicherweise eine buggy Hardware, welche etwas anders behandelt werden muss, aber der treiber weis es nicht).

Hast du schonmal mit einem BIOS-update probiert(wenn es ein neues vom hersteller gibt)?

----------

## 3PO

 *raven88 wrote:*   

> Habe ich irgendeine Kerneleinstellung vergessen, die die USB-Geräte schon beim starten erkennt?

 

Teste doch mal ivman

 *Quote:*   

> Ivman ist ein Tool zum automatischen Mounten von Wechseldatenträgern und läuft im Gegensatz zu Submount nicht im Kernel und erfordert so keine Bearbeitung von diesem. 

 

----------

## firefly

 *3PO wrote:*   

>  *raven88 wrote:*   Habe ich irgendeine Kerneleinstellung vergessen, die die USB-Geräte schon beim starten erkennt? 
> 
> Teste doch mal ivman
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ivman ist ein Tool zum automatischen Mounten von Wechseldatenträgern und läuft im Gegensatz zu Submount nicht im Kernel und erfordert so keine Bearbeitung von diesem.  

 

Wird ihm net helfen, da ja alle USB-geräte, nicht nur USB-Massenspeicher, die beim Starten angeschlossen sind, nicht erkannt werden.

----------

## hede

Gibt es etwas in der art "rescan-scsi-bus" für usb? Könnte man ja beim Start ausführen... klingt nach einer Art coldplug-Problem

----------

## raven88

Nach einem etwas kritischen update von HAL (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-535018-highlight-.html) ging auf einmal alles...

----------

